# Bazooka in tank or JBL inline diffuser???



## Keetchy (8 Feb 2020)

Anyone on here use a Bazooka in tank diffuser? What's the bubbles like in the tank?

I've just installed a Sera 1000 reactor and its shocking. Had to bodge it up so it stopped leaking and the bloody noise it makes is annoying. So I'm either gonna go back to my JBL inline diffuser or go with an in tank bazooka diffuser


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Feb 2020)

My bazooka diffuser is under the fx6 inlet strainer. Sucks all the bubbles up and dissolves them. Seems to be a bit of a marmite way of doing it tho, with some people saying you can and some saying you shouldn't. No bubbles in the tank that way and haven't come across any issues.


----------



## Keetchy (8 Feb 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> My bazooka diffuser is under the fx6 inlet strainer. Sucks all the bubbles up and dissolves them. Seems to be a bit of a marmite way of doing it tho, with some people saying you can and some saying you shouldn't. No bubbles in the tank that way and haven't come across any issues.


Thanks. You know I was going to do that with my old in tank diffuser. Also heard a few people saying it shouldn't be done cause it shortens the lifespan of the  filter.  But if you've had no issues then I might give that a shot. How easy is the bazuka to clean out?


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Feb 2020)

Yea I read that it was supposed to effect the seals but not too sure, as co2 laden water would be travelling through the filter regardless of how you inject co2. The fx6 and fx5 filters are quite large so sometimes get a burp, to stop that I have the purge timed for just after gas has gone off to remove the co2 build up.


----------



## Keetchy (8 Feb 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Yea I read that it was supposed to effect the seals but not too sure, as co2 laden water would be travelling through the filter regardless of how you inject co2. The fx6 and fx5 filters are quite large so sometimes get a burp, to stop that I have the purge timed for just after gas has gone off to remove the co2 build up.


Ah wow I didnt know about setting the purge time. This is something you can just do on the FX6 is it? Not aware of being able to do that on the FX5


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Feb 2020)

I've got an fx6, not sure if the fx5 does it. Does your automatically turn itself off every 12 hours to purge all the built up gas?
If not then I'm sure there's a way round it by using a simple timer to shut it off and then back on just after the photoperiod has finished. May not be necessary as you might find hardly any gas builds up so see how it goes.


----------



## Keetchy (8 Feb 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> I've got an fx6, not sure if the fx5 does it. Does your automatically turn itself off every 12 hours to purge all the built up gas?
> If not then I'm sure there's a way round it by using a simple timer to shut it off and then back on just after the photoperiod has finished. May not be necessary as you might find hardly any gas builds up so see how it goes.


Yeah mine does do an auto purge. I think its every 12 hours. Never paid attention. So I suppose I can make that work just by unplugging the filter as the C02 turns off so then when I plug it back in, it will start its 12 hour cycle right


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Feb 2020)

Yea exactly that. So my co2 goes off at 1830 and the filter turns off for a minute at 1845. Releasing any built up gas.


----------



## Keetchy (9 Feb 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Yea exactly that. So my co2 goes off at 1830 and the filter turns off for a minute at 1845. Releasing any built up gas.


Ok brilliant. Well I'm going to give this reactor another shot. But this time I'm going to re-plumb it in so its got enough slack to tip upside down to get rid of the trapped air. Apparentky that is all that is making it noisy.  If I'm still not happy, I will get a Bazuka and place it under the inlet pipe.

Question...... will it still work this way with pre filter sponges on the inlet pipe?


----------



## SRP3006 (9 Feb 2020)

Mark Keetch said:


> Question...... will it still work this way with pre filter sponges on the inlet pipe?



Yes I've got prefilters over my inlets.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Feb 2020)

My FX6 on 500l tank use the burp when I ran it as a CO2 reactor quite a bit so fitted a DIY reactor, as for the filter turning its self off every 12hrs I got round that by having the filter off once a day 'midnight' then the stopping of the filter never happens during the CO2/photo period so get constant flow through reactors when there being used.


----------



## Keetchy (9 Feb 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Yes I've got prefilters over my inlets.


Ah that's good to know. Thanks. I've given myself all day Tuesday to mess about with it so will update you guys then 



Zeus. said:


> My FX6 on 500l tank use the burp when I ran it as a CO2 reactor quite a bit so fitted a DIY reactor, as for the filter turning its self off every 12hrs I got round that by having the filter off once a day 'midnight' then the stopping of the filter never happens during the CO2/photo period so get constant flow through reactors when there being used.



I'll have to see how much the filter will burp if I go down the diffuser under the inlet route. If it burps too much then I will move it under the spray bar. Funny enough I scrolled through your journal last night and the setup you have is impressive. I'd love to be able to have the space to do that


----------

